# Hoyt Vectrix...String/Cables Change



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

My first time changing string and cables and will be first time tuning the bow afterwards, I have always had a shop do it for me and it's time I learn and do it on my own. I ordered my Twiztd Strings from Sean and they are in the mail, can't wait to get them. Meanwhile, while I am waiting, have a few questions before getting started.

My bow is currently set at about 61 lbs +/- do I have to loosen the weight locking screws first before putting it in the press?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Is it a 50/60 maxed out?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Flyboy718 said:


> do I have to loosen the weight locking screws first before putting it in the press?


No, unless it a 60 to 70 lb bow backed down to 61 then you need to loosen those screws and tighten the limb bolts back in after you put the new strings on so you can check all your factory spec measurements to make sure you dont have to do any tweaking, Most competent bowstring makers should be able to make a set that when put on you shouldn't have to do any tweaking but to get your timing perfect, atleast I can I and I don't consider myself to be a great stringmaker like some of the ones on here


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Limbs are 60/70 lb.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Flyboy718 said:


> My bow is currently set at about 61 lbs +/- do I have to loosen the weight locking screws first before putting it in the press?


Some presses are not as sturdy as others, and portable presses are by design not quite as stable as a bench mounted press. Aside from that, I never bother to back the limb bolts out with my Apple Edge, with any of my Hoyt's, including the Vectrix. I do use a minimum of compression to remove and reinstall though.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

I guess the reason why I am asking is because Hoyt says to unlock the weight locking screws first before putting in the press...I just don't see why that is necessary...how does this effect the bow if it is not done?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Maybe Sonny T knows that answer ?*



Flyboy718 said:


> Hoyt says to unlock the weight locking screws first before putting in the press...I just don't see why that is necessary?


Hmmm, neither can I. Standing around a couple shops, I never saw anyone else do that.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Got my strings in the mail today. What is the best way to go about changing string/cables out? I am guessing to remove one end loop from old string and immediately attach new string end loop and keep doing this until all string/cables are swapped out?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Flyboy718 said:


> What is the best way to go about changing string/cables out? I am guessing to remove one end loop from old string and immediately attach new string end loop and keep doing this until all string/cables are swapped out?


Flyboy, that would be a real smart way to do it if you don't have another bow handy to compare it to, or a camera to take pics. For such a simple proceedure, there are a couple ways to completely mess this up.


----------

